# Info NZ



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone have any idea what the detailing scene is like in NewZealand? I'm off there shortly for some sun and relaxation and wondered if it would be worth bringing back any products in the suit case.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I was over there about 6 Years ago,theres nothing worth bringing back that unique to NZ,the car retail outlets seemed stuck in a bit of a 70's timewarp IMHO,lots of rough looking cloths for polishing,cut back (compounds)in tins ect.
I bought a lot of Amour All cleaner and protectant(S) just because of the strong £ against the NZ$ think a B & Q type store was the cheapest.

Where are you planning on seeing?have you been before?

I _loved_ NZ,would move tommorrow.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mr Concours said:


> I was over there about 6 Years ago,theres nothing worth bringing back that unique to NZ,the car retail outlets seemed stuck in a bit of a 70's timewarp IMHO,lots of rough looking cloths for polishing,cut back (compounds)in tins ect.
> I bought a lot of Amour All cleaner and protectant(S) just because of the strong £ against the NZ$ think a B & Q type store was the cheapest.
> 
> Where are you planning on seeing?have you been before?
> ...


Yes I've been once before m8 and loved it. Going to the north Island to stay with freinds and for a week I'm going to Lake Tapau. Let's face it, anywhere would be better than here with this cr4p weather.


----------



## Sick Puppy (Sep 15, 2008)

Talk to Alex L- he's been over here for a while, I'm sure he'll put you right- I know I'll be asking him once my car resto begins!


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

check the date of the first post


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Hard to beleive it's been a year since that post. Wish I was going back soon


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd say the detailing scene over here is 5-6 years behind the UK on most things, though you can get Mothers & Meguiars.

But no Autoglym, Zaino or Dodo, although I think Swissvax are over here.

If any of the New Zealanders here want any help, then I'll be more than willing to help (although I don't have anywhere near as much stuff as I did in the UK).

But if you want a full car machine polished I'll be hiding lol.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Hard to beleive it's been a year since that post. Wish I was going back soon


Make sure you plan the Worlds best city with a population under 75k into your trip :wave::wave:


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

In nz if you want something, you import it yourself.
Stockists here only have what hey think they can flog off quickly and the thought of service simply does not enter their heads and 'made in china' seems to be something to be proud of


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

brian245 said:


> In nz if you want something, you import it yourself.
> Stockists here only have what hey think they can flog off quickly and the thought of service simply does not enter their heads and 'made in china' seems to be something to be proud of


That may all change soon, by next summer we're hoping to be in a position to start selling the good stuff


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Sound like there's a market waiting for you to exploit Alex:thumb:


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

Alex L said:


> I'd say the detailing scene over here is 5-6 years behind the UK on most things, though you can get Mothers & Meguiars.
> 
> But no Autoglym, Zaino or Dodo, although I think Swissvax are over here.
> 
> ...


There are Autoglym here and you can only get Swissvax though the distributor in OZ

Will you be able to show me in real life on a proper cut and polish... have so many stone chips and don't know how to wet sand them once touchup.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Dummer said:


> There are Autoglym here and you can only get Swissvax though the distributor in OZ
> 
> Will you be able to show me in real life on a proper cut and polish... have so many stone chips and don't know how to wet sand them once touchup.


Yeah, it looks like Oz gets most stuff 

Whereabouts are you?

If your in or near New Plymouth I'd be more than happy to help out most weekends :thumb: (which also applies to anyone in NZ :thumb


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Yeah, it looks like Oz gets most stuff
> 
> Whereabouts are you?
> 
> If your in or near New Plymouth I'd be more than happy to help out most weekends :thumb: (which also applies to anyone in NZ :thumb


Pretty much all product has to get it through OZ or online

I am in Auckland so no luck for me


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Dummer said:


> Pretty much all product has to get it through OZ or online
> 
> I am in Auckland so no luck for me


There are a few guys from the big smoke here, might have to sort out a NZ meet one weekend.


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah...not a bad idea.
Looking forward to that


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Dummer said:


> Yeah...not a bad idea.
> Looking forward to that


And where better, than in the best city in the world under 100,000


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

brian245 said:


> And where better, than in the best city in the world under 100,000


I better start pay attention to discount airfare now


----------

